# Destin Holiday Isle bull red



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Caught this redfish off the beach this morning. Fished peeled shrimp from 6:30am-8:30am. Riptide was really going hard after the storm. I used 6-8oz weights and my rigs were still washing up. Redfish was about 32-34 inches. Biggest fish off the beach so far this year!

Daniel


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish. Way to get after em


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish.


----------

